# Sebaceous cyst perineum



## asasands (May 4, 2010)

What is the best code to use for excision of cyst of the prineum measuring 3.5X2.5X1.5cm with layered closure?

SHould I use 11426??

Thanks


----------



## RainyDaze (May 4, 2010)

asasands said:


> What is the best code to use for excision of cyst of the prineum measuring 3.5X2.5X1.5cm with layered closure?
> 
> SHould I use 11426??
> 
> Thanks


I would use 11424 and 12042 for the layered closure.


----------



## asasands (May 4, 2010)

Why would you only use 11424?  Don't you need to add together the dimensions?  How do you add them up if the doctor writes it like that?


----------



## RainyDaze (May 4, 2010)

No you don't add the dimensions, it is the diameter of the lesion excised so I went by 3.5 You do, however, add the length of the repairs when coding the layered closure.


----------



## asasands (May 6, 2010)

If there was not a layered closure, would you add all of them or still just use 3.5?

Thanks


----------

